# rubicon stalled underwater



## CajunMuddDawg (Jun 2, 2010)

ok so i hit a hole yesterday and my bike stalled out ...... the air box was bone dry .....everythign is snorkeled the vents are run into the snorkel. the only thing i can think of is maybe the exhaust is leaking where it slips on? i havent messed with anything else sincei bought the bike and the guy i got it from didnt have any problems with it ...... anyone have an other ideas?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Have you put dielectric grease on all your electrical connections?


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

yea sounds like wet plug boots


----------



## CajunMuddDawg (Jun 2, 2010)

ok thanks guys im gonna check it out ........... someone suggested that yesterday but i was just tryin to get as many ideas as i can to get it right


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

also put some silicone on the wires that plug into the coil


----------



## CajunMuddDawg (Jun 2, 2010)

ok will to thanks again


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

If the carb drain isn't sealed up with a golf tee or something water could have gotten into the carb bowl causing the engine to stall.


----------



## CajunMuddDawg (Jun 2, 2010)

ok so i checked it out the spark plug is good i added some di electric grease tho ........ the carb drain wasnt plugged so i went ahead and did that . and i checked the oil it was very runny so im gonna change it but it smeeled like fuel is that just cause i had some water get in there or is it something worse?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Water will NOT make your oil smell like fuel . Prob is not anything at all , just a little flooding while in transport, but it has nothing to do with water .


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

hondarecoveryman said:


> Water will NOT make your oil smell like fuel . Prob is not anything at all , just a little flooding while in transport, but it has nothing to do with water .


I would tend to agree, pretty much the only way this was in anyway related to the water in the carb is if the water in the carb had some dirt in it and it made the float/needle/seat not seat properly and let fuel overflow the carb.


----------



## CajunMuddDawg (Jun 2, 2010)

well i wasnt meaning the water making the oil smell like fuel i was wondering if maytbe some fuel got in the oil with the water


----------

